
The Linux-based PinePhone is the most interesting smartphone I've tried in years - ollieparanoid
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/08/13/the-linux-based-pinephone-is-the-most-interesting-smartphone-ive-tried-in-years/
======
Normille
>There aren't very many benchmarks available on both Android and ARM Linux,
but I did try running Speedometer 2.0 across a few devices for comparison ...
The Galaxy S20 scored a 37.7, the Stylo 5 received a 7.02, and the PinePhone
earned a 5.09.

Hmmm... that might be slightly more useful information, if you told us whether
high or low scores were better.

~~~
ollieparanoid
Higher is better.

